# sodium in organic chicken breast at Costco



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

I just bought a bunch of organic chicken breast at Costco to prepare dinners to freeze during my low iodine diet. I noticed on the package that the sodium count is kinda high. How can I be assure they are not using iodine salt in the chicken? Do you think these will be safe to eat?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should not eat them if they are pre-packaged. Most pre-packaged meat is injected with liquid that contains iodine.

Only by meat that is freshly butchered from your meat counter. (As in the, the kind that's wrapped in the paper packaging.)


----------



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Joplin. What about some pork chops that I bought from Costco's meat counter that they package up themselves? There is no nutritional information on them.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are usually ok!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Anybody else see the irony of added sodium in organic chicken breasts? I find that to be a bit odd.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yup!


----------

